# boite rangement bracelet



## tristanWX (25 Décembre 2019)

bonjour,

je suis a la recherche d'un système pour ranger mes bracelet apple watch
si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur


----------



## fousfous (25 Décembre 2019)

Personnellement j'utilise une boîte de stylo pour les ranger.


----------



## tristanWX (25 Décembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Personnellement j'utilise une boîte de stylo pour les ranger.


cool je peux avoir une photo


----------



## fousfous (25 Décembre 2019)

tristanWX a dit:


> cool je peux avoir une photo


Ah désolé je suis pas chez moi!


----------



## tristanWX (29 Décembre 2019)

ok j'attend merci


----------



## fousfous (29 Décembre 2019)

tristanWX a dit:


> ok j'attend merci


Ce soir ce sera possible!


----------



## tristanWX (29 Décembre 2019)

cool merci


----------



## fousfous (29 Décembre 2019)

Voila ce que ça donne du coup!


----------



## tristanWX (29 Décembre 2019)

ok merci


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

tristanWX a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je suis a la recherche d'un système pour ranger mes bracelet apple watch
> si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur



Regardez ici


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2020)

Pas le mème tarif


----------



## tristanWX (9 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas le mème tarif


ils sont un peu fou lol


----------

